# dash crusader from jag hobbies



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

i orderd a dash crusader from jag and find that the heads missing ( i contacted him and they are sending the heads),anyway i liked it so much i orderd and received another crusader and again the heads are missing
whats the deal?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

do you mean the Bat Mobile? or another model I am unfamiliar with?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

yes the batmobile re-pop but dash calls it "crusader" which is what its described as on jag hobbies web site.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It is shown with the dynamic duo's heads, so they should be included...


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It is shown with the dynamic duo's heads, so they should be included...


i agree..just dont know why they are not in the kits?
maybe he is not aware they are missing/lost from the bagged kits?
batmobile is useless without batman and robin sitting in there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> i agree..just dont know why they are not in the kits?
> maybe he is not aware they are missing/lost from the bagged kits?
> batmobile is useless without batman and robin sitting in there.


agree


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

alpink said:


> agree


ditto


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just stick a umbrella in it. LOL


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

i got impatient and stuck the heads from the jl batmobile in there.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Try substituting an Aquaman and Aqualad combo.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

another reason I have been harvesting CLIX heads like crazy.
not sure what I am going to do with all the headless CLIX though!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

stirlingmoss said:


> i got impatient and stuck the heads from the jl batmobile in there.


I had planned that from the start when I got mine. Adds a nice touch. 

--rick


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

got this from jim in email..
Our last shipment of Crusader bodies were without heads and we didn't notice it until after yours were sent out. When we sent replacements, we didn't realize that you had ordered two bodies. We will get replacements out on Monday. They will come with heads from now on.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I knew he'd make it right *

I love dealing with Jim(and Andrea) and buying from JAG, they are a stand up Hobby Shop, and they strive to make their customers Happy. :thumbsup:



stirlingmoss said:


> got this from jim in email..
> Our last shipment of Crusader bodies were without heads and we didn't notice it until after yours were sent out. When we sent replacements, we didn't realize that you had ordered two bodies. We will get replacements out on Monday. They will come with heads from now on.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all's well that ends well


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

stirlingmoss said:


> got this from jim in email..
> Our last shipment of Crusader bodies were without heads and we didn't notice it until after yours were sent out. When we sent replacements, we didn't realize that you had ordered two bodies. We will get replacements out on Monday. They will come with heads from now on.


my fault. the heads were in separate bags from the factory. I neglected to include them in Jim's order. They are being sent this week.

dan


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Dan.
got any news on complete chassis for us?


----------

